# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό Fujitsu] Καλησπέρα σας έχω πρόβλημα με το AIRCONDITION LG 24

## nikosaudi

Δουλεύει λίγη ώρα και σταματάει και βγάζει την ένδειξη c6,μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος;

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

Όταν βγάζει αυτό το σφάλμα τότε φταίει ή ο πυκνωτης ή η εξωτερική πλακέτα.

----------

